# If you could fight anyone who would it be?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

In following my Mad Max post I wonder.... if you could fight anyone be it dead, alive, famous or not, etc. who would you fight?

And if possible, why?


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

LOL, This is funny... I don't want to fight anyone... just blow up the set of an episode of Teen Mom... (without the babies) and Jersey shore.

Is this relevant? hehe


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Every parent on the show "Toddlers & Tiaras".

Why? that should be obvious.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Good One!!


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

A.J. Wiensieder lol what a self absorbed dink


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Will what's up with the member title? Yikes
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pearling_(body_modification)


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd fight GSP just to see how I would do against a Champ.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Abraham Lincoln. Because tall guys fight to the death.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Kasumi from DOA... in a wrestling match. With oil.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Redddogg69 said:


> Will what's up with the member title? Yikes
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pearling_(body_modification)


Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... heh, thanks for that link...
I mean Aquatic Plant Pearling, not genital beating.


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Will said:


> Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... heh, thanks for that link...
> I mean Aquatic Plant Pearling, not genital beating.


Blame google, that was the first five results when I googled pearling


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Get your mind out of the Gutter Google!


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Julian Fantino, Dalton McGuinty and Michael Bryant!
*YES* I would kick them when their down...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Bantario said:


> Julian Fantino, Dalton McGuinty and Michael Bryant!
> *YES* I would kick them when their down...






  >____<;;;


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Will said:


> Every parent on the show "Toddlers & Tiaras".
> 
> Why? that should be obvious.


I only saw 3 mins of that show while channel surfing and the commercials for that keep dotting other channels. Yah I can totally see why you'd want to step in the ring with them. I was like 'WTF!?' when I saw some of the commercials. Reminded me of the comments I heard on the radio about some parents pushing the 'prosti-tots' outfits or something to that degree to allow thier kids to dress like that for performances or something at that age.

Also the serious divaness from the kids and parents urks me thus I can't watch it without shaking a fist.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Abraham Lincoln. Because tall guys fight to the death.


Haha... wasn't that the line from the movie? Cna't remember. Good one.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

soyouwannafight.com?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

manhtu said:


> I'd fight GSP just to see how I would do against a Champ.


just finish watchin UFC you can't be serious wanting to fight GSP eh? gettin ground and pound by the champ


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

My choice would be Stephen Harper for what he is doing to this once great country of ours. The winner becomes prime minister with the loser being extradited immediately to a 3rd world country in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Anyone who make children wish for their death; striping them of not only of their innocence but also of hope. There are more people like this in our world than we'd like to acknowledge and any movement, no matter how ill informed is a start, better than none.






Joseph Kony - wanted by the International Criminal Court for crimes against humanity. The makers of this short film and nonprofit have done this with good intentions. Before you dismiss this on the little criticism that you've read, ask yourself: *What, have YOU done?*

Invisible children's response to criticism point form: http://www.invisiblechildren.com.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com/critiques.html

Yes, we have problems of our own, but over all, we are still privileged. Going into isolationism is not the solution to our own problems, not in a time when the world is more interconnected more than ever by information, by economics. What can make this 'recession' even worse for us? Going into protectionism and isolation. Ask any economist, ask any business and industry leader. Peace brings prosperity.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

"Anyone who make children wish for their death, striping them of not only of their innocence but also of hope."

Michael Rafferty 

Terri Lynne McClintic

"WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?"
If we can't stop it here how can we stop it there?

I wish death to them and anyone like them.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Cypher said:


> *What, have YOU done?*


Same question goes back to you! What have you done Cypher???? Your just like the rest of us, sitting @ home and spreading these meaningless messages across cybernet.

If your "MAN" enough, goto Uganda and manhunt him. I will be the first person to join you.

Else, just stop with the BS, you aren't doing anything at all either!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I've not done enough. That's for sure. Not as much as these guys who've gone to Uganda and filmed this stuff.

Locally, occasionally I've dabbled with habitat for humanity off and on since University. Though honestly it's been more off than on.

Internationally - even less than locally. A few years back, I visited the country of my parent's origin and was able to donate money to orphanages. The political situation is extremely tense there and for the most part, the government prohibits NGOs from operating in that country.

Other than that, occasionally doing what I can to share knowledge through the social network that is the internet.

Sharing knowledge isn't b.s.. You don't have to carry a gun to stop a criminal. Populist pressure on the right people will do wonders in the society in which we live.

And I don't define my masculinity by how thoroughly I'm able to pound someone into the ground, though if and when push comes to shove, I can hold my own.



bigfishy said:


> Same question goes back to you! What have you done Cypher???? Your just like the rest of us, sitting @ home and spreading these meaningless messages across cybernet.
> 
> If your "MAN" enough, goto Uganda and manhunt him. I will be the first person to join you.
> 
> Else, just stop with the BS, you aren't doing anything at all either!


----------

